# How to add squid_ldap_auth on a running proxy



## cybercoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys, how can *I* add squid_ldap_auth on a FreeBsd FreeBSD machine that is allalready running Squid without mess_ing_ it all up[]?

Thank you.


----------

